# military medical-coding/billing



## rrich57

Hi,
I am newly a CPC-A in Maine. 
I am looking for information on work for the government in our field.
I would like to know how to find these jobs. If any one has any helpful info, or links it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

I worked on a contract for a military installation and our contract required three years prior experience, as do most in the area.  Dont want to burst your bubble.  Good luck to you, keep trying.  It is a good idea and I have coded/billed for years and still learned a tremendous amount at that job.  Just FYI, I wasn't looking to leave but got an offer too good to refuse, or I would still be there.

Again, good luck to you!


----------



## rthames052006

If my memory serves me correctly a company Standard Technology based out of Virginia does DoD coding, I interviewed with them but did not take the job about 2 years ago.  I didn't take the job because it was "contract" they had gotten the contract for I believe 2-3 years and in that case I wasn't going to be guaranteed a job after those years were up.  I don't know if thats the case with all Military coding jobs or not.  I would have had to commute from York to Bethesda,MD but it would have been well worth the money but I was scared to take a job that wasn't long term... ya know...

Good luck finding what your looking for rrich57.


----------



## Cottrell

*military*

go to USAjobs.gov and look up coders. You have to have the A off to get through the screening process though. STI does do contract work for the military but you have to go to the website above to get a coding job with the govenrment. It will be with associated with whatever branch of the military you are hired through, or the VA.

Good luck.


----------



## rrich57

Thanks so much Wendy for responding. I am finding that getting experience is the most difficult part of this field.


----------



## rrich57

*military coding*

 I appreciate the help. I am anxious to get myself established in this field, so any input is welcomed. thanks to all


----------



## Chocolatemama

*Military Contract coding company*

I use work as a Military contract medical Coder at the Naval medical Center San Diego.  Here some of the Military Contract company I know of:

HCRS-INC.
ATS.com
STI Internation Inc.
GMG Management Consulting (Remote Coding for the VA)


----------



## demetriary

*Hawaii*



rrich57 said:


> Hi,
> I am newly a CPC-A in Maine.
> I am looking for information on work for the government in our field.
> I would like to know how to find these jobs. If any one has any helpful info, or links it would be greatly appreciated.



I got into this field to try and work the government sector. At usajobs.com last I checked they needed 10 coders at Tripler Army Medical in Hawaii  
If you use keyword - coder - it will narrow jobs down although most are mosted as medical records/coder positions.

Good Luck


----------



## Cymerick

*Gov't Coding jobs*

On the USAJobs.gov site search for "Medical records technician" you can select specific states/countries or 'all' and for the department type just click 'all.'  This will also return positions for medical technicians but it will include all coding positions which government agencies have posted through this site.  FYI - most of the contractors do not post openings here.  Good luck!


----------



## CaseyTaylor

*DoD coder*

I was a DoD coder at NMCSD for 7 years. I was employed through DoD USN reg. SW. 
Here is the web site https://chart.donhr.navy.mil
In the Navy coders are called Medical records Technicians It will be posted under a number usually 0675 or 0679 that is series it is listed under. All under GS. 
It is very hard to get into this field. However at the Naval hospital in SD they have openings right now for coders and auditors. You have to post your resume on DONHR and keep it active. Apply even if it says open cont. 

Good luck


----------



## rrich57

Thanks to all who responded. I have found that this is a  hard field to get into, others are willing to help in any way.


----------



## JenniferCalma

Chocolatemama said:


> I use work as a Military contract medical Coder at the Naval medical Center San Diego.  Here some of the Military Contract company I know of:
> 
> HCRS-INC.
> ATS.com
> STI Internation Inc.
> GMG Management Consulting (Remote Coding for the VA)



I would ike to add to the list of companies that sends coder to military bases and it's called 
Signature Performance. They are a great company and is contracted with numbers of military bases around the US


----------



## mkm1517

Demetriary - do you know if they pay PCS costs to take a coding position in Hawaii?  I'm currently in Europe, but looking to go to Hawaii next as a DoD civilian coder.


----------



## okiesawyers

mkm1517 said:


> Demetriary - do you know if they pay PCS costs to take a coding position in Hawaii?  I'm currently in Europe, but looking to go to Hawaii next as a DoD civilian coder.



Different companies do different things on moving you.  I have 2 friends who took jobs with the DoD in Korea and Japan who had moving packages.  I'm not sure about Hawaii.


----------

